# photo contest



## StaceyRosado

Hey I know you all have those photos that everyone said "that should be framed" or "you should put that on a calendar"

well now you have that opportunity! The National Goat Expo is having a photo contest and your picture could be on the calendar!

Check this post out: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=19426

or just send your photos to: Jen Parish [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## mrs. lam

Thats so cool! I may have t go through my goat pics later and see if I have anything good.

Gina


----------



## Randi

Sent one.


----------



## RPC

I just sent a few.


----------



## JackMilliken

I sent some too.


----------



## realfarmgirl

Is this contest still open?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Is this contest still open?


 Wow... it is a older post ...I don't know....


----------



## HoosierShadow

I just recently voted for pics, but I also wonder when the next one will be? I've got some I'd like to dig up and send in now that I have the time to do it


----------

